# Steiman Retriever Products



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Quality has gone down and prices have gone up since he bought Lou's business. Buyers beware.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Not a lot of products that haven't gone up in price over the past year.
Never bought anything from there so I'll take your word on the quality issues.


----------



## highdesert (Mar 24, 2020)

I was not a fan of the stickmen I ordered from them recently. Also, $150 for a whistle is an absolute joke.


----------



## ronkstahl (Jul 26, 2013)

Unfortunately, I would have to agree. Bought a couple of gun stands after the change of ownership and the build quality is poor for the price I was charged. This was before all the supply shortages.


----------



## Chrisg2709 (Oct 16, 2018)

highdesert said:


> I was not a fan of the stickmen I ordered from them recently. Also, $150 for a whistle is an absolute joke.
> [/QUOTE


He posted a pic of his whistle and asked what he should charge for it. I posted a 3d printed one I bought for $30. He deleted my comment. Imagine that.


----------



## lenny1962 (Mar 25, 2020)

Damn! I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Daren Galloway said:


> Quality has gone down and prices have gone up since he bought Lou's business. Buyers beware.


Daren
We at Train-Rite produce several products that Steiman makes! Bird dryers, Blinds, stickmen along with our Train-Rite Launchers and Releases. Daren this is a very price competitive business and I can tell you and all who have read your post you get what you pay for! Blind material has gone way up and cost is $15.00 to over $23.00 a yd. there is on the average 3yds of material to a 4 pole blind! at $23.00 a yard plus nylon straps for the legs and Sewing cost with a pocket and grommets your at $85.00 plus $35.00 a pole or $140.00 for a 4 pole blind! total without markup is $225.00 plus markup and shipping. Daren the Cost for a high quality blind will be $275.00 to $300.00! 
Wow you say how can that be "Go Brandon" inflation is going through the Roof and we have little control over it! if we can't make a $50.00 dollar profit on a blind why even build it!
A quality 4 pole Blind $70.00 material, $25.00 for Nylon strap and grommets with pocket. $25.00 for sewing and $140.00 for poles plus $12.00 for shipping box, plus market up!
Total cost $322.00 before shipping!!!
This game we play is getting expensive So but quality products they last cheap products cost more in the long run!!
Warren Price
Train-Rite


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

rookie said:


> Daren
> We at Train-Rite produce several products that Steiman makes! Bird dryers, Blinds, stickmen along with our Train-Rite Launchers and Releases. Daren this is a very price competitive business and I can tell you and all who have read your post you get what you pay for! Blind material has gone way up and cost is $15.00 to over $23.00 a yd. there is on the average 3yds of material to a 4 pole blind! at $23.00 a yard plus nylon straps for the legs and Sewing cost with a pocket and grommets your at $85.00 plus $35.00 a pole or $140.00 for a 4 pole blind! total without markup is $225.00 plus markup and shipping. Daren the Cost for a high quality blind will be $275.00 to $300.00!
> Wow you say how can that be "Go Brandon" inflation is going through the Roof and we have little control over it! if we can't make a $50.00 dollar profit on a blind why even build it!
> A quality 4 pole Blind $70.00 material, $25.00 for Nylon strap and grommets with pocket. $25.00 for sewing and $140.00 for poles plus $12.00 for shipping box, plus market up!
> ...



Do you have a website I can look at your products? I do not see it off hand except for releases and launchers on a google search.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Daren Galloway said:


> Do you have a website I can look at your products? I do not see it off hand except for releases and launchers on a google search.


Website is currently going through a complete revision! if you would like pictures call me and I will text message them to you! 716-807-5839
Warren price
Train-Rite
716-807-5839


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

rookie said:


> Website is currently going through a complete revision! if you would like pictures call me and I will text message them to you! 716-807-5839
> Warren price
> Train-Rite
> 716-807-5839


Thanks. I'm good on equipment at the moment but will keep you in mind for the future!


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's how Lyle handles negative reviews.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Deleted


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

i am in the market for some new stickmen, i have some of the old magee ones and love them, i saw some of the replacement ones for those now and i was not impressed with the quality, the poles were crooked, strings loose everywhere and just not near the quality i have seen with them before. there is a price increase which i suppose everything has right now. I find the fabric used on these show up the best compared to anything i have seen, so i am curious if anyone knows if the quality has improved recently and the poorer quality ones were just part of a transition period from the purchase of Lou's business. If the quality still isnt up to snuff, what other stick men besides the diamonds are people using?


----------



## RandyJaco (Nov 8, 2019)

Check out Slinger Winger stickmen. I have 3 and really like them.


----------



## lylesteinman (Nov 13, 2020)

highdesert said:


> I was not a fan of the stickmen I ordered from them recently. Also, $150 for a whistle is an absolute joke.


Call anytime and I will explain why they are $ 150. 8165229650.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Loran Marmes (JR) said:


> i am in the market for some new stickmen, i have some of the old magee ones and love them, i saw some of the replacement ones for those now and i was not impressed with the quality, the poles were crooked, strings loose everywhere and just not near the quality i have seen with them before. there is a price increase which i suppose everything has right now. I find the fabric used on these show up the best compared to anything i have seen, so i am curious if anyone knows if the quality has improved recently and the poorer quality ones were just part of a transition period from the purchase of Lou's business. If the quality still isnt up to snuff, what other stick men besides the diamonds are people using?


I bought a stickman right after the change in ownership. The design is the same and I like it, but the holes for the pin are way out of line and I had to drill them flush. Pretty simple design with sloppy craftsmanship.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

RandyJaco said:


> Check out Slinger Winger stickmen. I have 3 and really like them.


So do I. They're great. You can even get a release to make it a retired gunner. I have bought others in the past. Slinger Winger's are far and away my favorite. Shop | website


----------



## RandyJaco (Nov 8, 2019)

Don Smith said:


> So do I. They're great. You can even get a release to make it a retired gunner. I have bought others in the past. Slinger Winger's are far and away my favorite. Shop | website


Scott lives about 3 miles from me and we train together occasionally. I help him make wingers when I have a little down time. I have 3 stickmen and 1 of his retired gunner. He is a good guy and cares about his customers.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

RandyJaco said:


> Scott lives about 3 miles from me and we train together occasionally. I help him make wingers when I have a little down time. I have 3 stickmen and 1 of his retired gunner. He is a good guy and cares about his customers.


You're fortunate and I agree with your comments. I first learned of his SlingerWingers 3 or maybe 4 years ago. I've now got 5. Will probably be buying more. Also have his stickmen, retired gunners and a few other products. Great guy, great products. I've got wingers from the other two big manufacturers. Scott's are far and away the best design, the best built and the least expensive.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Don Smith said:


> You're fortunate and I agree with your comments. I first learned of his SlingerWingers 3 or maybe 4 years ago. I've now got 5. Will probably be buying more. Also have his stickmen, retired gunners and a few other products. Great guy, great products. I've got wingers from the other two big manufacturers. Scott's are far and away the best design, the best built and the least expensive.


Could you post some pics of the stickmen please. There is nothing on his website.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Daren Galloway said:


> Could you post some pics of the stickmen please. There is nothing on his website.


Both the stickman and the retired gunner mechanism is on his website. Click on the "shop" tab at the top, scroll down to "load more", click there. Here's the link Shop | website


----------



## RandyJaco (Nov 8, 2019)

Daren Galloway said:


> Could you post some pics of the stickmen please. There is nothing on his website.


He told me last night that he had just put the stickmen back on the website. I think he was behind on wingers or wasn't able to build the stickmen. You can't tell from the picture but the tubing folds basically in half and it rolls up on it. There are 2 velcro straps so it is nice and tight. He puts 2 stakes on, so he stays up better. I need to tell him to put a picture of one rolled up on the website.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Don Smith said:


> Both the stickman and the retired gunner mechanism is on his website. Click on the "shop" tab at the top, scroll down to "load more", click there. Here's the link Shop | website


This is all I see.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Daren Galloway said:


> This is all I see.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90451





Daren Galloway said:


> This is all I see.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90451


That's page 1. Go to the bottom and click on "LOAD MORE". That's takes you to page 2. I think there are 4 pages total.


----------



## RandyJaco (Nov 8, 2019)

I just looked and they are on there. You have to scroll down a ways.


----------

